# Fastest easiest way to backup sd card



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

What's the fastest way? I've tried USB copy and paste but after an hour + it was still calculating time hadn't even started yet. Is there a better way than this that won't make my phone unusable for the entire day?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

in terminal/command prompt:
adb pull /sdcard/ sdcard


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you have the latest drivers? Sounds like something is fishy with your computer if it takes that long just to calculate the time.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I believe i do have latest drivers...going to try and update then try adb see how that goes thx


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

I used Galaxy Nexus toolkit to do it. worked very well and took about half an hour.


----------



## barski (Mar 5, 2012)

FolderSync in the Play Store is very slick if you want to backup everyday to a local network share. Best of all it works on wireless. First backup takes a while obviously but after that it just sync's with your server. Generally under 1 minute for mine currently. I have mine set on a schedule to run every night at 2am. Titanium backup does it scheduled backups at 11pm. It's a pretty slick setup.


----------

